# Wife wants to try HGH



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

My wife didn't like anavar because even at lower doses, it made her break out. She's considering hgh. Any females on here have good experiences with it?

She 5'3, 116 pounds. Trains 5 times a week, lifting and cardio mix. Eats clean.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

My mrs loves it, she has just finished 3 months of it, subtle but good results. 1iu a day was her sweet spot, any more and her joints were too sore


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi, I´ve been on HGH for about 6 months now ... I had problems with joint pain to begin with but that eases off after the first two months, you just have to ride it out. You really need to be on it for a long time to see results though - it´s not like doing 6 weeks of Anavar where you will feel and see the results, HGH (for me) is more of a long term commitment and in the short term you will not see or feel any benefits.

Hope this helps.


----------

